# Looking for stingray



## TxR (May 8, 2014)

Im looking to gig some stingray for a future shark fishing trip. Can anyone help me out as to where i can find them?


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

try the south shoreline of w matty, on a sunny day unless you want to combine some floundering with it. come to think of it, it may be better at night.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Around Rattlesnake Island


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

ol' salt said:


> try the south shoreline of w matty, on a sunny day unless you want to combine some floundering with it. come to think of it, it may be better at night.


It's scary how many are on that shoreline!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Sportsman's road area has a ton.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

bjones2571 said:


> Sportsman's road area has a ton.


Have these recently moved in? I used to hardly see any there in the past.


----------

